
64bit ARMv8-A Cortex-A53 on Raspberry Pi 3 -confirmation - wolfgke
https://www.dropbox.com/s/66u2mvkuqnkec40/0900766b814ba692.pdf?dl=0
======
wolfgke
Source:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/raspberry_pi/comments/48629c/64bit_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/raspberry_pi/comments/48629c/64bit_armv8a_cortexa53_on_raspberry_pi_3/)

See also
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/qk9u3s37ncxut32/0900766b814ba5fd.p...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/qk9u3s37ncxut32/0900766b814ba5fd.pdf?dl=0)

